# Somerville



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Hitting the lake in the yak tomorrow looking for crappie or whites Haven’t fished there in 30 years so don’t remember much. Where should I start to find submerged timber or stickups? 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I can not help you much but Mason's sonar service sells a chip for Somerville. Might be a good investment. I have one coming for Conroe and Somerville.


----------



## TailsUpWhoop (Mar 26, 2014)

My boys are kayak fishing Somerville tomorrow too. I have never fished that lake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

TailsUpWhoop said:


> My boys are kayak fishing Somerville tomorrow too. I have never fished that lake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess it’s a good time for us to learn then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I guess you are already fishing and look forward to a report.
I fish there often and it can be a great lake. A bit small when your in a bay boat.
This goes for anyone but feel free to PM me and I will send a file with the hazards on Somerville. There are rock piles which can tear up your boat bottom.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

there are a few reports of the Whites moving up into the creeks already.


----------



## TailsUpWhoop (Mar 26, 2014)

My boys and I kayaked from Nails State Park across and into Yegua Creek. Only caught catfish. A couple of other guys were in there and caught a handful of white bass and crappie. This was our first time on the lake. According to a few fishermen that we talked to the white bass should be good in Yegua in a couple of weeks or so.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Fished around the rocky creek point. One white, one small stripper. Buddy caught a nice LMB and one crappie off brush. Thinking the wind change shut them down. 
Does seem small, seemed like a lot of boats for a Thursday. Hate to see it in the summer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great reports! You got out and fished!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Have not forgot you guys who asked for the hazards doc I have. Been sick all week and need to find my drive to get the doc. Its not on my computer.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Get well soon GoFish..... Let me know if there's anything I can do to help......


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

I’ll drops cords for the hazards..
Outside of these your fine to run until you get on west end past Birch and towards Nails SP.

30° 18.224' N 96° 31.425' W

30° 20.236' N 96° 33.203' W

30° 18.128' N 96° 34.411' W


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Are those rocks or stumps?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Hogwild would need to comment but suspect Rocks.
All my hazards are Rocks. There are stumps but you will see the pockets with the stumps and know you need to slow down. Very Rocky lake. Not bad but there are a few hazard spots.
Its not a big lake.


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

Rocks 

There’s only 2 sections of lake that have standing timber/stumps. Do your research and you can easily spot it. Both are in coves. (West of Rocky SP and at Apache Hills)

This is a lake I have never been worried about running WOT on at any given time. I can send people Google earth images marking the hazards if need be..


SK - do you REALLY think I’d drop pins to stumps? GTFOH…

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I drop tons of pins on stumps. Lake Livingston is full of them.
Hogwild sounds like you know the lake better than me!
Found the Hazard file if anyone wants it.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Hoggwilde said:


> SK - do you REALLY think I’d drop pins to stumps? GTFOH…
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL..... Are you saying a stump couldn't be a hazard or a rock or bolder won't hold fish? 
Either would not make sense if you ask me.....
We were talking about hazards, if you don't want to share why comment.....
I'll be boating this lake soon and trust me I don't need your input on where to go catch crappie....LOL 
Keep Calm and wet your minna.....


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

And by the way hoggwilde thanks for what you did supply.... You'll never see me setting on them..... I'd just like to keep my low unit in tack.....


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

SKs Crappie Fishing said:


> And by the way hoggwilde thanks for what you did supply.... You'll never see me setting on them..... I'd just like to keep my low unit in tack.....


They don’t hold crappie. So you wouldn’t be there anyway. Just like how you never showed face to our jackpots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Hoggwilde said:


> They don’t hold crappie. So you wouldn’t be there anyway. Just like how you never showed face to our jackpots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I was ready to start the tourneys stopped because the fishn got tough......I like it when it's tough as it levels the playing field....
I'm ready if they get back to fishn them.....
You know we are still having monthly crappie tourneys on Lake Houston? 
Come get ya some


----------

